# My layout in 1080 @ 60FPS



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This was shot with a new iPhone 12 Pro at 1080 resolution at 60 frames per second. The jury is still out on the quality compared to my old Moto Z3.

The clarity and detail is there when it's in focus, but this camera seems to have trouble with auto focus and depth of field.

The clarity and sharpness is there, when focused, but that is the trouble spot. Another problem I did not think would happen is the 'jerkiness' of the video in spots. I don't know what causes this nor how to eliminate it.


----------



## SD40Tom (May 15, 2020)

Nice work! I would never have the patience to string all the catenary wire, but it looks really great!

Tom


----------

